# smoked perogies



## 1adam12 (Feb 16, 2010)

do not know where to put this but I smoked some perogies,can't wait to fry them up in butter,onion and sausage


----------



## bbally (Feb 16, 2010)

I love them myself! Try making Smoke Beet perogies some time. Or any roasted smoked root vegetable... amazing.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would have never thought of smoking pirogies -- but what a great idea!!!  Does my Polish heart proud!

How long did you smoke them?  What about temp and wood?

By the way -- love your screen name!  Adam 12 was one of my favorite shows as a kid!!!

Outstanding idea!!!


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 16, 2010)

smoked perokies!  Hmmm, never thought of that!  What kind of perogies are they?  I like just plain old potato and cheese or potato and garlic.  

I never heard tell of a smoked beet perogie!  Saurkraut yes, potato, yes, but never beet or anything like that...interesting...you could fill with anything, I just thought traditionally, that wouldn't be a filler.  What would be considered strictly traditional perogie?  We have a pretty big Polish population around here (and Hunky) so it's easy to get homemade foods of this type...Love Church suppers and sales when the older ladies make halushki, perohi, and other food types like that!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 16, 2010)

Man those look some kind of good there Adam. What wood did you use and how long and how high was the temp??? and all them good questions.


----------



## 1adam12 (Feb 17, 2010)

the perogies were potato and cheese,I used a tuna can of hickory chips,put in smoker just to get the flavor and the nice color.about 20 minutes.Pulled from smoker and let rest in fridge till I was ready to fry them up in butter onion and beef sausage,very very tasty


----------



## triplebq (Feb 17, 2010)

Man I had to google that = 
*Pierogi* are a dish consisting of boiled or baked dumplings of unleavened dough stuffed with varying ingredients. They are usually semicircular, but are square in some cuisines.


Being from Texas I had no clue what you were talking about . To me they looked like peach turnovers and we smoke them all the time ..Thanks for sharing .


----------

